# Old Toro Snow Pup



## mediaman67 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

I have an old Toro Snow Pup, not even sure what engine it is, but I have a fuel related problem with it - the primer bulb makes a squeaking sound, and doesn't get as solid with fuel as it used to - I thought it was the fuel line that had a leak, but I replaced it, and it's still the same deal - was there a common seal that would fail with regards to the primer? there is an air leak somewhere - I also noticed that I was dripping gas out of the exhaust? (wasn't running) - the unit would start and then die as soon as it ran out of the little bit of primed gas it had - now it won't start at all - but I don't see any gas moving through the fuel line now when priming - any ideas? - I really like this unit, as they say, they don't make them like this any more  - thanks so much for any and all help you guys can give me.

It was just working the other day, went through a whole tank of gas without stalling once...

is there some other part to the carb that has to seal for the primer to work correctly? - I can just tell it's got an air leak, and you can see that the gas doesn't flow right (got the cover off)

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine Mfg, Model, Type, etc. and someone will be able to help you. I don't know what a Toro Snow Pup is, it could be a it could be 2-cycle, 4-cycle, it could have a diaphgram carb or a float type carb, it could be gravity fed or have a fuel pump. Have a good one. Geo


----------

